
Low Barr: Just Put the Backdoors in the Encryption - choppaface
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/23/us_encryption_backdoor/
======
rplst8
"Obviously, the Department would like to engage with the private sector in
exploring solutions that will provide lawful access. While we remain open to a
cooperative approach, the time to achieve that may be limited. Key countries,
including important allies, have been moving toward legislative and regulatory
solutions. _I think it is prudent to anticipate that a major incident may well
occur at any time that will galvanize public opinion on these issues._ Whether
we end up with legislation or not, the best course for everyone involved is to
work soberly and in good faith together to craft appropriate solutions,
_rather than have outcomes dictated during a crisis._ "

Did he basically just announce a false flag operation?

